# Possible buys. Please Give Opinions!



## Rebelappy (Dec 22, 2008)

i like the paint gelding the most and the appy


----------



## ilovemyPhillip (Apr 4, 2009)

They all look like good horses, you should take them for a "test ride" before any big is decided.

Very nice colors..!


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

I really like the paint gelding the best... The other two say in their ads that they walk/trot but both of them don't say anything about cantering which kinda worries me... Test them out and see what you think! Good luck!


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

I noticed that too Wallaby, which made me think 2 things, either the paint mare cannot canter because she will rear/buck/ do something bad, or because of arthritis was advised not to canter.
I'm sure with the app that he doesn't have a solid canter and will need work on that.

I do like the paint gelding the best, and depending on the conformation of the horse, you'll be able to lower his head.

Good luck tomorrow!


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

If I was looking for myself, I think I would be interested in the Dun Appy first followed by the paint mare. Since they are all in the same place, just try them all and see which one you like best and as always, get a PPE.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i am going to try them all out and see which ones i like the best then im going to attempt to ride them. (ha) but it still sucks because i need a job before i purchase a horse. i just applied for Dunkin soo.


----------



## EternalSun (Mar 29, 2009)

The fact that there are no pictures of the appy under saddle kind of bothers me. I personally am in love with the paint gelding.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

okay so i went today and rode the one mare that i dont have listed above and the Dun App. I am in love with the app. he is the sweetest 4 year old ive ever ridden. the only problem with him is that he needs to be ridden in a ring more...since he was primarily used as a trail horse. i took him out on a trail with 2 other people and he was awesome. he jumped the mud patches it was funny. she wanted 2500 for him but we offered her 1500 cash and she said she would take it....we put down a deposit on him and im going to talk to my friend and my bo about it. they know these people coincidentialy. :]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That's great, I am glad that you liked him. You have enough horse sense to work him through his issues with the ring and with him being only 4, you will likely have a VERY long time with him.  I wish you good luck and I want pix. ;p


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

i also forgot to mention he isnt to the cantering stage yet. im sure he can canter (well duh all horses can) but hes not use to it yet. oh boy im gunna have work cut out for me again ;]


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

He is a very pretty boy and I love his big bones.  Getting him to canter shouldn't be that big of a deal and I have no doubt that you can handle it. *of course you could always send him my way for a few months* LOL.


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

^ ^ thank you!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

UPDATE- sooo. we had a down payment on the dun appy. come to find out my BO knows her and we heard that she doesnt do such nice things to her horses. so we asked if we could take a trial on the horse for 7 days and she said deffinitly not...not for the price were paying for him..? (we were going to pay $1500 for a horse not even trained to canter yet...) so we assume theres something wrong with him...like he was drugged or something cause she would NOT let us take him in a trial. so yeah. back to looking :]


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

That's a downer! I'm glad you found out before you took him home though! Good luck with your looking. =)


----------



## manhirwen (Jul 2, 2008)

I was looking at the ads and in the horse pictures... well it's a dumb questions but do horses get bruised all blue and such? I wonder why all of them have bluish patches on their rears and near their shoulders/necks... am I just missing something? 

I don't know but from the sounds of it you should steer clear of that one.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

That is a major downer.  Sorry it didn't work out.  You will find the right one eventually.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Paint mare was my favorite out of all 3... :wink: 

Yes, the refusal to do the trial gives a HUGE red light! It was smart not to buy him. Good luck in your search!


----------



## Gingerrrrr (Feb 12, 2008)

she never showed me the paint mare or the paint gelding, just the pally mare and the app...weird


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

i dont think it was that much of a red light for her not to give you a trial (if you wanted to take the horse off the property) Since you are only paying 1500 for the horse, what's stopping you from just stopping all contact and walking away with the horse that you only put a down payment on (not saying you were going to do this, but its something that a seller has to look into) 
If she refused to give you a trial if you were going to come to her barn then yes that is a red flag.

I hope you have better luck on your search!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Appy, most people (even dealers!) in my area give the trials. Only the true rip-offs don't. Actually most people and tack stores I know also do give trials on saddles and such. Lol! I do agree though that sometime the buyer tries to rip-off, so both sides must go with the contract (to be safe).


----------



## Trissacar (Apr 19, 2009)

I liked the first one something gentle inhis eye...


----------

